
The McDonald's of the Future Opens in Hong Kong - Qworg
http://kotaku.com/the-mcdonalds-of-the-future-opens-in-hong-kong-1750271639
======
Nickersf
Anyone wondering why this store didn't open in times sqaure? The evidence that
the US is becoming an afterthought in the global innovation race. We lost the
fusion power race, and the revitalization of fast food. Rough.

